# What air compressor do i need for spray painting?



## tillman049 (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a confusion between two air compressor for spray painting. 
1. PointZero Portable Airbrush Air Compressor Oil-less 3L Tank 1/5 HP
2. Master Airbrush High-Performance Airbrush Air Compressor
can anyone please help me to which compressor would better fore spray painting?


----------



## tillman049 (Oct 27, 2018)

*thanks a lot*



ricky76 said:


> Unfortunately, PointZero Portable Airbrush Air Compressor Oil-less 3L Tank 1/5 HP doesn't have any paint kit. So it's not a very good idea to purchase it.
> 
> You may try, PointZero Pro Airbrush Air Compressor Twin Piston w/ Tank 1/3 HP. This compressor specially built for painting. this compressor also comes with everything you need to get the best results possible. These features include an automatic on/off switch, a water trap to keep your air dry, and a diaphragm regulator to ensure that you get the best pressure every time. Other features include an oil-free pump to allow you to work with edible paints, an easy-carry handle to make it more portable, and a downloadable airbrush guide to help you get started. You may get all kinds of air compressor update from here, toolez.
> 
> ...


OH my dear, i was misguided to purchase PointZero Portable Airbrush Air Compressor Oil-less 3L Tank 1/5 HP. Thanks a lot for helping me. Have a nice day dear.


----------



## zabid (Nov 6, 2017)

For spray painting, you should go for heavy duty air compressor. Pay attention to duty cycle. Make sure the compressor comes with 100% duty cycle. Good HP rating gives you quick recovery time. For industrial type air compressors, this is two factors are very important followed by tank size. For spray painting, buy as big tank as you can afford. The bigger, the better. Last but not the least, match the CFM rating with the CFM rating of your spray gun you use or will buy in the near future. 

Thanks


----------



## artemmaccarthy (Feb 22, 2021)

If the choice is only between these two models Master Airbrush High-Performance Airbrush Air Compressor is better.


----------

